# BFN on 14 dpet, could it be late implantation?



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

i tested negative today 14 dpet, im gutted and trying to cling on to some hope, i have felt as if theres something there, and i have no signs of af turning up!
my periods are so irregular so i have no idea when i should be coming on or wot?!
would irregular periods affect late implantation in any way?!
i am going to leave it a week and if my af does not come i will retest

its hard as i just want af to come now so i can look forward to our next cycle!

help~!! xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you tested BFN     Have you tested again since ?  It's not unheard of for some women to test -ve on OTD but then a few days later to then get a +ve result (in fact one person I recall didn't get +ve over a week after OTD!) ....not so much down to very late implantation (implantation happens from around when embie is 5 days old up until it's around 12 days old), just to the amount of HCG released from the embie and whether the peestick could detect it.

Having irregular periods would not have effect on implantation....with IVF you just ignore your "natural" periods because the whole cycle is controlled by the clinic/drugs.  The progesterone support (cyclogest/crinone/gestone) can delay periods too, which just adds to the confusion.

What have your clinic advised ?  If BFN on OTD but no sign of AF then they usually recommend you leave it a few more days, keep using the progesterone support and then test again.  Is it possible for you to have a BETA blood test as this checks the exact amount of HCG in your bloodstream and is far more sensitive than using a peestick.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## maybebaby1978 (Mar 30, 2009)

Laura 2
i read your post and can not give you much advice but having read endless posts on here it is no un heard of. Like minxy said see if you can get some bloods done as they will be far more accurate.

I had a 5day blast put in on the 24th July and told to test two weeks later and i have tested today on day 10 and it is negative with no sign of AF either and yet others have tested positive before me and on 10dpt.
It is a rollacoaster and i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi 

thanks for your help... my clinic have said retest again is af does not turn up within a week....
im not sure if my clinic does blood tests as iv only been told to take the urine test, i will ring and ask

although today i did have slight spotting, and browny cm when i wiped (sorry tmi!) and stomach cramping, but i never spot before my af im so confused and reading so much into everything.

x


----------



## maybebaby1978 (Mar 30, 2009)

Best thing to do is switch off the forums and not to google everything as it will drive you potty and stress you out. I know it is easier said than done after all im in the same boat and did it all last time.
Let us know how you get on 


x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

its over for me.... AF turned up this morning! x


----------



## maybebaby1978 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is pants Laura but as you said in your first post you can now start to look forward to your next cycle.
I'm 11 dpt and tested negative after a 5 day blast, i am expecting AF but like yourself irregular with period...
Are you going to do a fresh cycle or do you have embies in storage?

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read this Laura   

Allow yourself some time to get over this, emotionally and physically.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi thanks for the kind words!

will be doing a fresh cycle i have heard i have to wait 3 af's so this is number 1!  good luck to you all! x


----------

